# SE Premium Brew Frame?



## jhg886 (Aug 12, 2008)

Been lurking here for a while and am finally posting. Has anyone ridden the Premium Brew frame from SE? It seems bikeisland is selling the frame (I think) with decals removed for about $300. It's lugged 4130. Only thing that concerns me is that I read somewhere it uses a JIS fork, which means the headtube/fork crown might not have many options for headsets in the future.

I'm trying to decide between the SE and the IRO Mark V as they are both at around the same price range. Of course, I know how loved the IRO is-- but I have seen only speculation about the SE PB. I was hoping there would be someone who actually has first hand experience with the bike. I just love the paint and lug detail on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

get the SE PB from Benscycles.com instead. Newer model and uses a 27.2 post instead of the 28.6 odd-ball size.

I almost bought one. They are beautiful.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

There are enough headsets w/ JIS races out there that finding one won't be a problem. I'm pretty sure you can still find a Shimano in the QBP catalog.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I took a completely stock SE PB for a test spin and really liked it. My LBS knows I'm looking for an upgrade to my Lager and they built my size (61).
My only complaint is that I really don't like the gold rims supplied - the bars were okay but I like my Nitto bullhorns better, weight was good, brakes were better, handling was nice & responsive. IIRC, it has both a fixed cog & fw supplied. I climbed & sprinted well - spent about 30mins or so on it. 
I passed because I didn't love it completely but I definitely will consider buying the frame & build from there until I can find my dream machine. I didn't know that buying only the frame was even an option.
I've enjoyed my Lager very much but I've ridden it tirelessly. The frame is sound despite a few wrecks but it's time to replace most everything. I did replace the fork with a carbon one after a bad wreck but it has always been a trusty work horse. It'll become my commuter once I get another.
HTH


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben's Cycle SE PB frame link

Description notes 1.0” Threaded Fork / 1.0” JIS Threaded Sealed Cartridge Headset Included
I'd call with your concerns & availability of options - I just may do the same at this price.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet it's the same frame as the Fuji Obey. SE is part of Fuji and, while I'm relying on the pics of the SE and checking out the Obey in person, they sure look similar.

I like it. But then again I'm a sucker for lugged steel.


----------

